# posting instead of advancing shows



## taylortheatrical (Jun 19, 2009)

Trying to perfect the art of procrastination. Ended up on this site while "researching" VL3K's. Seriously, I'm the owner operator of Taylor Theatrical LLC specializing in Production Management and retrofitting Theaters and Houses of Worship after they have been "consulted" with an experienced eye toward operations.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth! Look out "researching VL3k's" is dangerous. 5,885 posts ago I stumbled across this place while researching VL1k's and never left! (Do I still have a family?) Hopefully, you'll enjoy the place and stick around too. There is too much to learn here for just one visit. You'll find a nice mix of old road warriors, business owners, educators, people who work for the manufacturers, and a lot of eager high school and college technicians just getting started. We have a great time too! 

Since you are the owner of a company there are a few special rules that apply to you. If you have any questions about the rules contact myself or any senior team member, CB Mod, or our webmaster dvsDave. The short version of the rules: we are about education here, NOT selling things. Take off your sales hat and join the discussion. You'll find you learn a lot, make good friends, and get a good feeling about helping the next generation of technicians too!


----------

